# Possible to undelete "permanently deleted" items?



## mr_fusion_512 (Sep 4, 2004)

It's hard to find this on a quick search so hopefully someone can provide me a quick answer or a link to the right thread, but is it possible to undelete shows that have been permanently deleted (no longer in Recently Deleted list)? (I realize that my only option may be to pull the drive and do this from a PC).

I've got a S2 DT, (649 series) and I got in a little tiff with my wife. I won the argument, but I ended up losing because her retaliation was to delete a whole bunch of my shows "permanently" when I went out with some friends for the evening ... 

My lesson: Some arguments just aren't worth winning  ... and to remember to take my Tivo remotes with me next time 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You might be able to, if you had the TiVo hacked and had TiVoWebPlus on it.

Since you have a 649 unit, you need a RPOM mod first to do hacking needed to add TWP.


----------



## mr_fusion_512 (Sep 4, 2004)

classicsat said:


> You might be able to, if you had the TiVo hacked and had TiVoWebPlus on it.
> 
> Since you have a 649 unit, you need a RPOM mod first to do hacking needed to add TWP.


Nope, this Tivo was never modified in any way (software wise) except for upgrading the HD (WinMFS I think but it's been a while). SO... other than whatever mods WinMFS did for a straight up A-drive-only upgrade and no additional hacking or software on my part... "Am I S.O.L. ??"

It's been a day now and I'm trying to resign myself to the fact that some shows are gone "forever" and some shows luckily I can find on DVD. Just need to know if I should still keep hoping for data recovery somehow or get started with the "moving-on" process 

Damn thing's like a child... and I've got 4 of them *grin* ... (luckily she felt deleting from only 1 unit was punishment enough)

Thanks again in advance!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Wow, that is some seriously screwed up junk. Not sure I would want to be you. Anyway, sorry to say its time to start the grieving process, your shows are gone.


----------



## bobxp (Nov 3, 2006)

Sounds like you have a more serious problem than a mere Tivo bud. I agree with bengalfreak if I am not mistaken it's Linux so the delete is delete. 
As for the bigger problem with the little woman try the twin rules for handling women. These have been in use for 28 years and I'm still here. What are these sure fire remedies that I use?
One= "Yes dear" 
Two="I forgot" 
These two have nipped many "a bad day at black rock" in the bud. 
There are some rules to using these two. 
Number One--Never use them at the same time and always use number 2 after number 1.
Example: The little missus remembers to ask "if you did so and so?" the next day after you used "Yes Dear", wham you use number two with a stupid look on your face and it allows her to get over it because she KNOWS your stupid! It changes the focus from the thing she demands to how stupid you are! Wallah! case solved.
Rule Number Two----These two twins can not be used twice in a row very often, so use it sparingly. The Stupid look has many variations so become a master with it and you'll have a good marriage.
Rule Number Three---Use "yes dear" and then go do it what ever it is. Some times as you say "it ain't worth the hassle". 
PS: This rule resets the two twins for a new use by the way.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Its not Linux, where the recordings are stored. It is just a big database. The way "deletion" used to work is that is basically the program entry and it used blocks as free, but didn't delete them., kind of like FAT does. Deleting them from RD does the same. TWP can recover such a recording, assuming the allocations have not been taken.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is another suggestion. Depending on what shows, you might be able to just "obtain" them from the internet. Commercial free too. Download them to a PC. Then transfer them to the TiVo over your home network via either the standard TiVo Desktop software or pyTivo. I currently use pyTivo and it works great. I get a LOT of my shows this way.

Of course this all is dependent on if your TiVo is connected to your home network. If not, then it can't be done, but just thought I'd throw it out there in case you were interested & wanted to give it a try.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Once shows are "permanently" deleted from a Tivo they're gone forever unless you want to hack the Tivo. You can still recover any deleted shows from a hacked unit, but if the area on the hard drive has been overwritten by newer recordings there is no way to get them back, period.


----------



## mr_fusion_512 (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm familiar with how files are deleted in FAT so I'm hoping the same thing applies here (where files are "marked" and "treated" as deleted but they are still there until the actual sectors of the hard drive are overwritten).

And yes, I think it's worth hacking the Tivo to get them back. Less work (than downloading) considering it was a fully packed 750gb drive.

So the question is how... If it's just a matter of TWP then I'm doing that tonight but if it's much more involved than that, can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

As said, you need to start with a PROM mod (search the web for TiVo PROM Mod), tnh you can modify the kernel to removes security checks, and install TWP and other things. 
The security checks will delete the files you added.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

In case the previous posters aren't clear, the hacking process *begins* with replacing a chip that's soldered to the motherboard.


----------



## pes123 (Sep 18, 2009)

yes


----------

